# First impressions of the Px4 Storm



## SWMP45ACP (Mar 17, 2009)

Finally got to put the first 100 rounds thru the new pistol today. First impressions were that the recoil was very nice for a .40. Shot a box each of Independence 165gr. and Blazer Brass 180 gr. Paced off 7 steps, for about 20 feet, shooting the Shoot-N-C targets with the 5 separate diamond targets. Controlled shots in SA were very nice, the gun is more accurate than I am. Taking into account my shakiness(haven't fired a handgun that much in years), and the resulting fliers, groups were about 3 inches. I liked the 165's best, although the 180's weren't as heavy as I thought they might be in the recoil department. Double-taps were within 5 inches, although I'm sure once I get my grip lined out and practice some more that will get better.

The last 6 rounds I fired were from about 10 feet, as fast as I could reacquire the front site, pretty much rapid fire, all within the size of my hand. Just HAD to try it.:mrgreen:

Overall I felt that I made the right call in caliber, and have a very nice weapon. Absolutely zero issues, no FTF, no FTE, no sting, slide locked back after every empty mag. Can't wait til tomorrow, I'm going to my little brother's house to do it again!


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the review. This is one of the guns I am considering.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am looking at this gun as well but in the subcompact 9mm. Did you happen to compare the sub to the one you got? A local GS has the px4 in .40 and it really feels good in the hand but I am looking more for the 9mm and most likely in sub form although the .40 does not seem too big. I am looking for a CC.


----------



## SWMP45ACP (Mar 17, 2009)

I have not held the sub-compact model.

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=39051

This is a review of the 9mm SC model over at the Beretta forums. Not sure about the .40 SC. I would think it might have some significant recoil though.

I plan to CC this weapon. It is not too large, at least not to me, and there are now some decent holsters out for it. I am looking at a couple of the IWB holsters here:

http://www.highnoonholsters.com


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Where can one find the Beretta stealth low profile decock/safety & slide release levers?


----------



## SWMP45ACP (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.berettausa.com

They have them as far as I know.


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link, very good evaluation.


----------



## SWMP45ACP (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't imagine a bad evaluation on this pistol. IMO, Beretta hit one out of the park with this one. Looks great, great ergonomics, shoots great. If the trigger was a little better out of the box it would be perfect. I'm figuring after 500 rounds or so the trigger creep will get better in SA. If not, apart it comes for a polish job.


----------



## Bruce2604 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a C model (no levers) in 9mm and it is a very sweet shooting gun. Part of the reason the PX4 seems to have a lighter recoil is it has the rotating barrel, which partially absorbs the recoil.

For those who ask...The C model is not the compact. It stands for "constant" trigger (between SA and DAO). I like it because it is a "slick" slide.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have 3 PX4s, a full size 9mm and 45 and the new sub compact 9mm. They are all beautiful pistols in quality fit and finish. The SC though is my favorite version, easily concealed and wonderfully accurate.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

What kind of accuracy do you get out of the 45 PX4?

I am deciding between that and an HK45. I have shot an Hk45, but never a 45 PX4


----------

